

I'm wanting to find work in PHP and backend code what should I study? - Noel_V

Heylo HN<p>As the title says I want to work in PHP development, currently I&#x27;m studying at Birckbeck, a higher certificate in web design and the modules I&#x27;m taking next are generally PHP and MySQL related.<p>I&#x27;m considering doing an open university degree afterwards as I can only study part time due to having a small business and a small family, but it seems a computer science degree would be.. beneficial, due largely to the teaching of Java that goes on in them. I&#x27;m not at all adverse to learning Java, would be fun, but all the jobs I see advertised demand a degree.<p>Would an open university degree in computer sciences be worth it with regard especially to finding work in London?
======
mknits
Don't waste your valuable time and money on an age-old college degree. Sign up
at teamtreehouse.com or lynda.com and try to use github to build some stuff.
If someone likes your progress, they surely will offer you a job.

------
shire
A degree is nice but you don't need a degree to be a PHP developer, learn PHP
and MySQL. Build stuff with it post on Github and look for freelance work they
pay good and after works for a company, PHP is in high demand!

